# Why does she "yawn"?



## IheartmyPizza (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys! I was just wondering, my cockatiel, Pizza sometimes does this "yawning" thing when we talk. She may be sitting on my finger or on my shoulder and I make weird sounds that I think she thinks are interesting :blush: or we just talk when she starts yawning. And she yawns really in my face. I hope I'm explaining that right.

Why does she do that? 

(Note that it's not sure that she is in fact a she)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's adjusting her crop. She opens her mouth really wide right? They do this to adjust the food in their crop, its very cute!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Sometimes mine yawn after having their cheek patches rubbed too. Their ears (small little holes) are behind the patches and it must tickle.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Interesting! I always thought my bird yawned because she was tired lol.


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, Leif "yawns" as well, he seems to do it all the time when I scratch him along the lower mandible bone near the beak itself. I looked so cute


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moonshine will sometimes yawn and if I mimic her she will do it again. Sometimes we do this several times in a row. She's probably just trying to see how long mommy will look goofy.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Some Poicephalus parrots yawn at each other as a sign of aggresion.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Here is a link to a vid of Tweety getting a nose rub and massage, then when it looks like I am going to strangle her she yawns.
http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/clawnz/Cockateils/?action=view&current=MVI_2046.mp4


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww she looks so cute


----------



## IheartmyPizza (Feb 5, 2011)

I found a bird shop in my town. I had no idea there was one here! So I checked it out since I had to buy some goodies and vitamins for Pizza anyways. The guy who ownes the store knows a lot about birds... aaaa looot  I asked him about Pizza yawning and he said that since she mostly does it when we are talking or I'm petting her she's is most likely trying to regurgitate on me. Aperantly that's how mates feed each other and it's the ultimate compliment a bird can give to you.  Oh please let it be that!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Problem with that theory even though it is sweet, is that tiel mates don't normally regurgitate for each other. Other birds will do this because the hens won't leave the eggs to even eat and the males don't normally sit on the eggs. But tiels are different because the males help sit on the eggs and the hens don't have to sit 100% of the time so they don't need a male to regurgitate for them. I've heard of a few weird cases where the hen refused to move and the male was forced to feed her but in tiels its very rare.


----------

